# problema de escalado [SOLUCIONADO]

## pelelademadera

Buenas tades, estoy teniendo un problema de escalado en las apps. Uso plasma, y solo sucede aparentemente en apps qt, llamese konsole, el mismo plasma dolphin, pero no sucede en chrome

Se ve todo extremadamente grande, de hecho casi imposible ver las preferencias para encontrar algun tipo de ajuste...

si alguno tuvo algun problema similar... agradeceria la ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

Solucionado con la linea:

        Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

en xorg.conf, seccion device

----------

